# Do I need a permit?



## TheAsylumAZ (Aug 17, 2012)

Hey, im new to the whole haunted house thing. So do I need a permit if I have a haunted house in my driveway and my garage. I am building a structure out of wood, so I can put walls on. If it matters, its free and in Peoria AZ. 

Thanks,
TheAsylum


----------



## jackg (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm new to the whole Haunt thing, too! And you should look at your city website for more...


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

TheAsylumAZ said:


> Hey, im new to the whole haunted house thing. So do I need a permit if I have a haunted house in my driveway and my garage. I am building a structure out of wood, so I can put walls on. If it matters, its free and in Peoria AZ.
> 
> Thanks,
> TheAsylum


Hi Kevin,
I see you asked the same question on answers.yahoo.com. The suggested solution is the best answer. Contact your city government and ask them if you need a temporary use permit and additional insurance.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

As Hauntiholik stated, it would be wise to contact your local city hall to see if any permit is needed. It is a good idea to check with your local insurance company to see if you should get added coverage for the nights your doing your haunt. Even if your city doesn't require you to have insurance, it's better to play it smart and protect yourself in case someone gets injured! The cost of adding insurance is small compared to the cost of having someone get hurt and then coming after everything you've got!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Research/homework is a lot cheaper than wasted hours and dollars on the regret that you didn't find out first. It costs you nothing to ask your city if a permit is needed, and at this point you can't claim ignorance because you have already asked the question and gotten many replies.
So take the answer as a "YES" you need to get permits, and run with that if and until the city says "No you don't".
Permits help protect you and the city should anything go wrong, or you get neighbors who complain because of the spectacle, the noise, the hours, or a combination of those things.


----------



## TheAsylumAZ (Aug 17, 2012)

If tried to email them a few times now, still havent gotten a response. So Ill try to call them. thanks for the responses


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Hey Haunti, Where is that thread about can I get shut down, Heck yes you can. ??? That may be helpful to both of these guys as it was a several year detail of things to do. 

Asylum... You will find that most cities do not respond to email requests. You need to call the building department during normal business hours 8-5 usually and talk to someone there. You will need to abide by the city codes for safety, as well as ordinances on when you can set up/ tear down, or if you can even set up at all as some walkthroughs are under special consideration by the city and need permits, fire marshal inspections, and in some cities a sprinkler system with automated emergency lights and lit exits. It depends on your city and who you get a hold of within that city. It is far more complicated than you would think it should be but when the public is involved vs just friends, it can get tricky. Or you may have an incredibly easy city and it won't be an issue at all. Just call and find out.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Spiderclimber said:


> Hey Haunti, Where is that thread about can I get shut down, Heck yes you can. ??? That may be helpful to both of these guys as it was a several year detail of things to do.


It's a sticky at the top of the Haunt Tactics and Techniques forum.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks as always haunti. Hope you are healing up nicely from the crutches smiley face the other day.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Keep in mind that one main reason you would need a permit is because you are creating a confined, occupied space. The main concern is egress for an emergency. At least I'm assuming it is kind of similar to construction.


----------

